# Free Premiere Package Weekend



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

I just got the Direct TV newsletter for June that said they're doing a free Premiere Package weekend from June 13-15. Isn't that like every channel they have practically?

I have the old Total Choice package. Wouldn't that be all of the channels on the Choice Extra package and all the movie channels too? I hope there is some good stuff on that weekend!


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

joellyn said:


> I just got the Direct TV newsletter for June that said they're doing a free Premiere Package weekend from June 13-15. Isn't that like every channel they have practically?
> 
> I have the old Total Choice package. Wouldn't that be all of the channels on the Choice Extra package and all the movie channels too? I hope there is some good stuff on that weekend!


All the packages - Sports - STARZ - HBO - Cinemax - Showtime - CHOICE XTRA Package

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...90001&CMP=EMC-MQ-OM&ATT=120-4L-080528final&m=


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Great timing! With primetime on summer hiatus, it's time to fill up the DVRs.


----------



## lonewoolf47 (Nov 16, 2001)

OK- we have the dates- So how about the starting and ending TIMES!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

/subscribe, anyone want to bump it in a few weeks


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

lonewoolf47 said:


> OK- we have the dates- So how about the starting and ending TIMES!


normally it is 6 am on Friday - 6 am on Monday


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

So if one is already a premier subscriber, what does one get for free?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

CrashHD said:


> So if one is already a premier subscriber, what does one get for free?


Please subscribe messages scrolling over the channels you're already subscribing to.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Ooooh, really?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

gshumaker said:


> normally it is 6 am on Friday - 6 am on Monday


Actually, the last few have started on thursday evening, although that seems to be unannounced.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

joellyn said:


> I just got the Direct TV newsletter for June that said they're doing a free Premiere Package weekend from June 13-15. Isn't that like every channel they have practically?
> 
> I have the old Total Choice package. Wouldn't that be all of the channels on the Choice Extra package and all the movie channels too? I hope there is some good stuff on that weekend!


Do you have a link? I haven't been able to find anything on this.


----------



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

http://customerinfo.directv.com/directv/?JwtyoSF82p-tiqVme7uFUuHkwADsjWVJJ


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks joellyn.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

lew said:


> Please subscribe messages scrolling over the channels you're already subscribing to.


i want credits!

my billing insert says playboy is 25 cents for 4 hours..is that good?


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

CrashHD said:


> So if one is already a premier subscriber, what does one get for free?


Are you looking at these free previews as a reward or gift??? Its merely a way to get people hooked on premium channels so that they'll up their subscription packages.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Dante101 said:


> Are you looking at these free previews as a reward or gift??? Its merely a way to get people hooked on premium channels so that they'll up their subscription packages.


I'm just being a wiseass with a big mouth. I've had the premier package for a long time now, so I get nothing from these free previews. These promotions come and go without interesting me. About the only thing they got left to offer for a premier subscriber to demo is HD, but that's not technically possible.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

It started at 6am!! :up:


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

gshumaker said:


> It started at 6am!! :up:


Excellent... I'll start filling up my recording list of movies on both DTivo's tonight.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Dkerr24 said:


> Excellent... I'll start filling up my recording list of movies on both DTivo's tonight.


I wish we had the DVR online scheduler option available so we could do it from work!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

gshumaker said:


> I wish we had the DVR online scheduler option available so we could do it from work!!


get one of those new fangled hdtivos. I love that i now have the choice of either those machines or the hr20s remotely


----------

